# PM-45 is here!!!



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I have not fired it as of yet, and it will be a while. I just don't have free time to get to the range this week...

Wish list:
Flush fit mag. With the size, or lack there of, of my hands, I could do without the extension. I wonder if any of the Officer size 1911 mags would work? anyone know of an aftermarket flush fit mag that might function well?

Holster. The one I had waiting for it does not fit. Likely, I'll order the Galco Stow and Go. I ordered a Galco Waistband and it does not fit. The site I ordered form said it would, but Galco does not list this pistol with that holster. I learned a lesson with that one...

Sights. I'll likely get the Metropolites fro Kahr Shop.

Stick on grips. I have the rubber kind to add later today.

I have 300 rounds of 45ACP WWB waiting to break in this pistol. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Picture?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Crummy cameraphone shots, but here it is, one pic is with it's big brother XD45 Compact... Both have the rubber type sticky grip material.

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/FHBrumb/0222091102.jpg

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/FHBrumb/0222091102a.jpg


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

I want one


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Gunbroker, look up Jensen Arms...


----------



## HDRDR (Feb 21, 2009)

I put one in my hand just yesterday, thinking about buying one and also the PM9....IMO I would never buy 1 of those guns! very cheaply made for such a powerful round. I checked them out at a shotting range, they where used and tried well....very small, and light yes!

I would rather go with a S&W Air Light 38+P in a revolver......its just 1 ounce more with the go bang every time thing:smt1099 if you want a light carry for what ever reason....but then again you could get a 340 PD in a 357 @ 12 ounce....but its not a range gun by any means or sense of the word! and twice the cost of the 38+P .....good luck with your choice.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I've had several pistols to fit the bill. I had a S&W Model 60, in 357. Truly, it was painful to shoot full power loads. I could not practice with them hardly at all, so I carried 38+P. The added weight then seemed a waste, so I went to an ultralight Taurus. It just didn't "do it" for me. The S&W M&P9c was next, but too close to my XD in size to be worth anything, and I didn't shoot it well. Then came the Kahr. I looked online for almost a month, reading everything I could find.

My concerns are simple. A certain percentage of Kahr polymer guns seem to shoot unreliably. Most, seem to be in the hands of folks that won't dump the ammo down range to get the pistol up and running well. Manipulating this pistol, it's crazy tight. Likely, it will take every bit of the break in period to loosen up.

I don't think I like that the barrel lug sits on the slide stop lever, which goes only through polymer. I'd like a little steel in there somehow. I can see that getting battered and eventually, that's a spot for a crack. All of the polymer Kahrs are this way, I'm told, and I'd think the P-40 (hottest round and single recoil spring) would show this first. I've not found any reports...

The recoil spring is STRONG! I see limp wristing as an issue. I'll have to focus on my grip for sure. When my XD was new, it gave me issues, that I felt were recoil spring / weak grip related. As the spring got better, so did I.

BTW, the PM-45 is about the same dimensions as a snubbie 38 in all directions but one. It's flat as a pancake. This plus one more round, of my favorite defensive round, sold me the pistol.

I think it's a better option, than you think it is... That's all I'm saying... I'll let you know in a couple hundred rounds.:mrgreen:


----------



## backyardshooter (Dec 24, 2008)

*Pm45*

:smt1099I got one of these and I hear all the BS about them and I can tell you the one I have is 100% right, over 2000 round down the pipe, The recoil is way less than my P3at I shoot a lot as the name says it, I shoot in the back yard. I have inspected this little pistol and can find no defects any where. XD, 1911, colt defend , Keltec p3at , LCP , PM9 and the pm45 is my favorite. It rides in my front right pocket in a modified desanti pocket holster very well. Don't leave home without it


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Ever shoot any hot to +P loads in it? My XD really likes Double Tap 185s. 

I'd like to eventually try them in the Kahr. DT claims they are "just shy of a +P rating"...


----------



## backyardshooter (Dec 24, 2008)

*cor-bon*

I have shot about 100 rounds of cor-bon 185g +p not a problem Is the only defence ammo I use


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Excellent. I'll bet the little Kahr jumps hard with Cor-Bon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HDRDR (Feb 21, 2009)

Good info and thanks.


----------



## backyardshooter (Dec 24, 2008)

*recoil*

The double recoil springs tame the bounce pretty well.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

FHBrumb said:


> I wonder if any of the Officer size 1911 mags would work?


Definately not. Whole other animal.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I was afraid of that. Kahr really needs a flush fit mag for this pistol...


----------



## BlueWing (Nov 27, 2008)

My Kahr PM45 is my favorite carry on me pistol, 24/7. It is deadly accurate, has a really good trigger and as long as you do your part it will do it's with no complaints. I have found NO issues with this pistol and I shoot it a lot for practice.
As long as you take care of it by cleaning it and greasing the snot out of it when you put it back together it will just keep plugging away all day long.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Grease?

I use a drop or two of FP-10 lube in a few places, but that's it. What grease and where?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

10 degrees and a 5mph wind could not keep me from the ammo dumping grounds this morning!

All from 25 yards...

First shot, to see if the sights were worth anything. From the bench, I tried to make as good of a shot as I could do...










After that one shot, I stood up, and started to dump rounds pretty quick. Half way through my ammo...










Done for the day...










I fired 100 rounds of WWB 230gr FMJs, 100 rounds of Remington 230gr JHPs, and 22 rounds of Double Tap 185gr GDHPs.

I'll take that accuracy any day, even from a much larger pistol.

I'd like to say it was a zero malfunction day, but at about 150 rounds, the pistol got a little squirrely. Maybe is was dirty, maybe my wrist was giving up. I dunno. I had 5 failures to extract/eject. One was a true stove pipe, the rest were close. The case would lodge against the top of the slide. Twice I had a failure to feed. The bullet was not fully engaged by the breech, meaning, the slide didn't make it all the way to the rear. For sure a wrist issue there.

For the Double Tap stuff, fired last, I just loaded up the pistol and second mag, gripped it like a crazed man, and dumped both mags into the ground. I did this twice, and never did the pistol fail.

I've now cleaned the pistol well, and I hope to get out again next week with it. Not a bad first day. Next time, I'll shoot only 100, and I think that will be a zero failure day...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Wild Bill Hickok would have to hustle to beat that shooting, at 25 yards.

And you were able to do it with a 3" barrelled plastic gun. Wow!


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> Wild Bill Hickok would have to hustle to beat that shooting, at 25 yards.
> 
> And you were able to do it with a 3" barrelled plastic gun. Wow!


I can't shoot as well with folks shooting back, so Wild Bill still gets mad respect... I was alone at a range, with peace and quiet to make concentration easy.

And I wasn't shooting all that fast, just a steady pop-pop-pop. For me, "pretty quick" is about a few seconds per shot. Not bullseye type shooting, but still slower than most folks shoot a small defense pistol.

Near the end, I walked up to the snow covered back stop hill, and just jerked the pistol into a speed rock type of stance, and fired 6 rounds. I'm not even sure I would have connected with any BG smaller than a sumo wrestler. Aimed fire, I can do. I'm working on doing it quick. Even with that, there were several well out of the Shoot-N-See, and near the edge of the white paper even. They didn't all hit home...


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Couple more decent targets I took pics of...

XD-45 at 25 yards.
http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/FHBrumb/XD-45012.jpg

686+ at 50 yards, stock sights, fired SA.
http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/FHBrumb/686wTarget.jpg

Taurus 85 at 15 yards, DAO.
http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq17/FHBrumb/Taurus85UL.jpg


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm closing in on 300 rounds, and the Kahr is running just fine now. I just ordered 150 rounds of Double Tap 230gr GDHPs to try out.

Hopefully, I'll get back out this weekend.


----------

